# Who is more important to the team?



## Samir87 (Jun 11, 2002)

G-Rob or Sammy?

I would say Sammy because there are not a lot of great point guards in the league, and Sammy is one of them. Plus we could still win without G-Rob. TT is just as dangerous. If we lose Sammy I wouldnt feel comfortable with our backups, if we have any, lol.


----------



## blove84 (Jul 16, 2002)

Obviously Sammy because we don't have a backup pg.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I agree, as I can't think of just who is the back up for Sam. Or maybe his b/u was so bad that I put him out of my mind.


----------



## Brick (Jul 15, 2002)

cassell by far. he gets the whole team involved and also finds time to score himself 17+ points.


----------



## wiegs (Jul 23, 2002)

*Most important to team - Ray Allen*

what can i say, he's god!!!


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Sam Cassell by far...


----------



## tmacizgod (Jul 18, 2002)

ray is jesus, not god. sam cassell needs to pass more. i've seen countless pllays where he takes the ball downcourt on a fastbreak only to pull up for the 15 footer. now dont get me wrong, he's got a sweet *** mid range game, but as a PG on a team loaded with weapons, shouldnt he at least THINK to pass firsT?


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tmacizgod</b>!
> ray is jesus, not god. sam cassell needs to pass more. i've seen countless pllays where he takes the ball downcourt on a fastbreak only to pull up for the 15 footer. now dont get me wrong, he's got a sweet *** mid range game, but as a PG on a team loaded with weapons, shouldnt he at least THINK to pass firsT?


I can see your point, but then the topic is, "Who is more important to the team?" So I can see you don't think it is Sam, so then you think it is Ray Allen or someone else? I can go with that selection, too, as Allen has an excellent all around game.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Sam Cassel is definitely more important. But as for most important, that's a no brainer. Ray Allen.

I think Sam Cassel is a good guard. I won't complain that he doesn't pass enough, as long as he hits his shots.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Sam Cassell, cause I think that a pg is more important then a sf. There are way more talented sf then pg. It's not like you are comparing Cassell to a 12th man. Both are talented guys... so I think it comes down to position.

-Petey


----------

